# Very strong impulse to do ridiculous things?



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

I was reading a thread on here, and it made me realise that maybe this isint so normal.. Sometimes, randomly it seems, Ill get these impulses to do something absolutly ridiculous.. For example, I remember I was driving in the car with my mom one time, and all of a sudden I just felt like I had to take my seatbelt off, and jump out the door of the moving car.. Like so strong, I have to actually try very hard to not do it.. Imagine you put your hand on a hot stove and your brain screams at you "TAKE YOUR HAND OFF", like that kinda, except theres no stove, and its like "JUMP OUT OF THE MOVING CAR", or "PUSH THAT GUY DOWN THE STAIRS", "SMASH THAT WINDOW", "STAB YOURSELF THROUGH THE HAND" "CRASH YOUR CAR", ect..
I remember one time when I was little there was this stray cat in my grandmas yard, and I was petting it, all of a sudden I felt like I had to kick it, so I kicked it as hard as I could. My grandma was all like WTF why did you do that? I just told her it scratched me, because I didint know why I did it..


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

"Jumping out off a moving vehicle..." I get those thoughts a lot whenever I'm a passenger in a car but not as a driver for some reason. Or whenever I'm on top floor of a building looking out the window I always thought about jumping out for no reason. Or at a zoo, I would want to pet the tigers or the wolves that are fenced in.

I only think that way whenever I'm in that setting or surrounding.

I'm far from suicidal, not even thinking about wanting to die at all. Not sure why I think about doing those crazy things.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

Full of Empty said:


> "Jumping out off a moving vehicle..." I get those thoughts a lot whenever I'm a passenger in a car but not as a driver for some reason. Or whenever I'm on top floor of a building looking out the window I always thought about jumping out for no reason. Or at a zoo, I would want to pet the tigers or the wolves that are fenced in.
> 
> I only think that way whenever I'm in that setting or surrounding.
> 
> I'm far from suicidal, not even thinking about wanting to die at all. Not sure why I think about doing those crazy things.


 Its kinda like what you said, but its not just thinking about doing it, its like feeling I HAVE to do it, and actually getting ready to do it until I can think to myself "HOLD ON, wait a fvcking second here.." and stop myself. Im almost afraid one day ill act on one of these, and get myself killed.. (almost afraid, aside from the one time, ive been able to stop myself doing something stupid)


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Those type of thoughts could lead to certain death if not careful. 

I have thoughts to scream and act crazy in public and often I act on them. Many people in real life think im a loon however my grades in school would beg to differ.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmm. Thinking about those things isn't that out of the ordinary. Since the only time you acted out on those impulses you were little I wouldn't worry too much about it. I think if you work on paying attention to your thoughts and quickly identifying those impulses you'll eventually learn to automatically ignore those thoughts.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah I get this to, I remember fairly resently in the car with my parents driving down the motorway I took my seatbelt off and lent my weight against the door and put my hand on the door handle and like my brain was daring me to do it, I also sometimes get ones about things like snapping my own fingers, poking a pin in my eye etc. sometimes I get funny ones aswell, like if someone asks me to pass the milk or something I imagine opening the lid and throwing it across the kitchen and things like that, or screaming and shouting random things


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

ya i get weird thoughts like that all the time. like if im driving ill think "what if i just turned into oncoming traffic" and other stuff id rather not mention because theyre pretty f*cked up. and like the guy above me, i have funny ones like today when my sister asked me a question at dinner, i had a strong urge toget as much cranberry juice in my mouth as possibe and spit it all into her face and then answer the question casually.


----------



## beatlesgirl (Nov 19, 2010)

I have that all the time. It's so stupid and dangerous. 

Like, putting my hands in hot water. I actually did that in the bath, and I turned the water to the hottest, and just put both my hands in it. It was sooooo freaking painful but somewhat satisfying.. 

it's like those thoughts keep attacking your brain, you don't want to do it but SOMETHING is making you do it.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i would have random impulses as well. sometimes i would be holding a knife and i wonder what it feels like to stab myself or i wonder what it's like to really speed when i'm driving or i have impulses to buy something expensive just for the fun of it. i just have random impulses.


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

i tend to have impulses to do something whacky out of blue as well (usually when im hyper tho) and then i have impulses of being violent (when im on rage) which all are hard to stop, so i usually just seclude myself from others in bathroom, and i dont judge nobody (with exceptions tho) with weird or violent tendencies at all, however..

for this \/ dude id totally throw away all my sa shiit and kick yo balls as hard as i could like u never felt befor! srsly man!!! D:<



Stantheman said:


> I was reading a thread on here, and it
> I remember one time when I was little there was this stray cat in my grandmas yard, and I was petting it, all of a sudden I felt like I had to kick it, so I kicked it as hard as I could. .


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, I get that all the time. It's hard not to actually do it when the impulse is strong. In high school I imagined pushing people down the stairs. I also had the urge to run out of the building and never stop going until I got home.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I get these thoughts all the time. When I am on top of a building I always think about jumping off, even though I don't want to. There are many other thoughts I get that are rather disturbing. I have expressed these thoughts to my psychiatrist and I have been diagnosed with OCD, the PURE-O version. I have never ever acted on these thoughts before, never. You did act on one thought when you were a child. But, I guess you can be forgiven, since you were a kid and your mind wasn't fully mature. We all did stupid stuff when we were kids. Are you seeing any professional help about your problems? Anyway, for what its worth, you aren't the only one suffering from these disturbing thoughts.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had the impulse to beat the **** out of ('deserving') people right on the spot, it took all I had not to.


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes it seems its a another common symptom of SA paranoia. It's like you are afraid you are loosing control of your self. I used to have these ideas also, but never have acted upon any of them. It interesting to hear how SA seems to affect people in exactly the same way.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have OCD and this is pretty much what it's like for me. I have to do certain things because my brain tells me to. And if I don't then I have a fear that something bad is going to happen to me or the ones I love.


----------



## hopelesslyhopeful90 (Dec 29, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> I've had the impulse to beat the **** out of ('deserving') people right on the spot, it took all I had not to.


Similarly, I often feel the same way. In my head, I can imagine beating them into a pulp, but use every ounce of strength from actually doing it in real life.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

DarkHeartKid said:


> for this \/ dude id totally throw away all my sa shiit and kick yo balls as hard as i could like u never felt befor! srsly man!!! D:<


Lol. You could try, you would fail tho, and end up like some other VERY sorry people..


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

wahahah rly? trust me dude u dont mess with cats n me! ha! 
>


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

That's one of the symptoms of Tourette's. Do you have any vocal tics?


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

odd_one_out said:


> That's one of the symptoms of Tourette's. Do you have any vocal tics?


errz..u liek maybe talking to me? :/ wellz..if so then lol i dont get any of what u say thar xD


----------



## Tonykickass (Dec 29, 2010)

Let me just say this....i did something recently that could get me in some VERY SERIOUS TROUBLE....i wont give much away but am bricking myself right now, waiting for a knock on the door....i feel a little sick right now, smoking like a chimney....itz all to do with my "NOT TAKING ANYMORE CR*P" from people and think that i may have gone way too far!!!!


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

This could be either harmless OCD or some type of impulse control disorder (which are also said to exist on the OC spectrum). It could be intermittent explosive disorder if you really feel the urge to do what you're thinking about. Are you sure you do? With OCD, typically the thoughts manifest spontaneously, but in the "victim," they inspire a feeling of disgust and revolt (mental or even physical cringing). For example, a typical intrusive thought in people with so-called "pure-O" OCD might be, "what if I killed my mom right now with this butcher knife that I'm using to cut this meat?" The resulting cognition might be, "How could you [me] think of something like that?! I'm so sick and deranged," etc. If you don't have any countering thoughts or anxieties like that, it may not be OCD, per se, but could be something like the aforementioned IED, which usually occurs with extreme anger or rage. If you're getting destructive (whether to self, others, or property) impulses without significant anger or anxiety, might you be depressed, too? It could also be a form of psychosis, if you feel compelled, even instructed, to follow through with whatever it is you're thinking about. It could also be the result of a personality disorder, like borderline or anti-social, but I'd venture a guess that very few people with social anxiety are sociopaths.

Anyway, this is all speculation. I'd really urge you to get yourself to a psychiatrist, ASAP, because you're honestly on the way to an early death or catastrophe if you continue in this vein without seeking help.



Tonykickass said:


> (not quoting post for sake of poster's privacy)


Curiosity = piqued. But, I hope for your sake it isn't too serious. And I'm not sure why you decided to post that here. That type of post can be used as evidence in a court. So I removed the content of your post in my quote. You might consider removing or editing it.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Had an urge to cross-dress yesterday and wore some of my sister's clothes. I think I have a very dopamine oriented nature lol.

Does that count?


----------



## Hangman (Dec 6, 2010)

i used to worry about thoughts like this, you have an ocd thought disorder, possibly on the autism spectrum


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Ah okay, you guys are just talking about thought impulses. One time I was walking by a girl at night and no one else was around, and I felt an urge to grab and rape her. Obviously I didn't do anything but it sucks when that kind of stuff pops up in your head.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

You--and everyone else--need to understand that thoughts themselves mean nothing. You will only become more enlightened yourself when you fully realize and internalize this, and become free from your own thoughts. And, certainly, people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Next time you're going to judge someone else for their own morbid thoughts, think about whether you've had any of your own.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

touching corners of tables or benchtops , washing my hands after i touch anything that might be dirty, turning gas on oven down and checking they're down, and making the notepads and books neat on the table, even if they arnt mine and dont really need to be neat.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

LostIdentity said:


> touching corners of tables or benchtops , washing my hands after i touch anything that might be dirty, turning gas on oven down and checking they're down, and making the notepads and books neat on the table, even if they arnt mine and dont really need to be neat.


That's stereotypical OCD, not really an impulse control problem.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

bmwfan07 said:


> That's stereotypical OCD, not really an impulse control problem.


oh right ok, i wouldnt really know since i havent looked into it. what is an impulse control problem then?


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

LostIdentity said:


> oh right ok, i wouldnt really know since i havent looked into it. what is an impulse control problem then?


Something like intermittent explosive disorder, or other OCD-_spectrum_ disorders that aren't OCD, per se. You could theoretically paint several other mental illnesses with that wide brush, too, but as the term is clinically used, it mainly applies to those specific disorders.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

I get these feelings all the time too. Whenever I'm in the passenger side of a car I always think about jumping out, or jumping off a building, or shooting myself in the head, or cutting myself and the list goes on forever.
But I'm suicidal. Even attempted once. It failed though because I ran out of pills.
I know what you mean though. Like everyday life is so boring that you want to do something crazy to spice it up a little. That's why I can't get the thought of trying drugs out of my mind. I want something new and because I don't know how much longer I can stand this horrible life of mine.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Mandyy said:


> I get these feelings all the time too. Whenever I'm in the passenger side of a car I always think about jumping out, or jumping off a building, or shooting myself in the head, or cutting myself and the list goes on forever.
> But I'm suicidal. Even attempted once. It failed though because I ran out of pills.
> I know what you mean though. Like everyday life is so boring that you want to do something crazy to spice it up a little. That's why I can't get the thought of trying drugs out of my mind. I want something new and because I don't know how much longer I can stand this horrible life of mine.


I get those too. Like when I'm on really high places like bridges, I like to look down and think "what would happen if I jumped and my brain splattered all over the shallow rocks? Would I see the other world in the afterlife? Would there be some nosy local media reporters covering my death? Would my family miss me?" and then my thoughts cut off when I realize the suffering I'd cause my parents.

And also the jumping out of the car passenger door thing too. I'm just morbidly curious I guess.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Mandyy said:


> I get these feelings all the time too. Whenever I'm in the passenger side of a car I always think about jumping out, or jumping off a building, or shooting myself in the head, or cutting myself and the list goes on forever.
> But I'm suicidal. Even attempted once. It failed though because I ran out of pills.
> I know what you mean though. Like everyday life is so boring that you want to do something crazy to spice it up a little. That's why I can't get the thought of trying drugs out of my mind. I want something new and because I don't know how much longer I can stand this horrible life of mine.


I've thought and felt all those things. In the end, they're just thoughts and feelings, and mean nothing until acted upon. That seems platitudinous, but it's really not. People equate thought with meaning, where there is none.

I've also been suicidal, but have never attempted it. I usually use various strategies to avoid it--coupled with the fact that most of us don't really want to die; we simply want to avoid and escape pain.

I don't, and can't, diagnose you, but if you're constantly bored and resort to impulsivity and/or suicidality because of that, perhaps your problem is something more related to borderline personality disorder than depression (or both)?


----------

